

Show HN: QuickChat - An Open-Source Snapchat clone built in 5 days - tagabek

Hi HN,<p>My name is Taylor and I built QuickChat - an app similar to Snapchat - in 5 days to challenge myself. I shared the entire process publicly on my blog, taylorbeck.me, and I have received amazing support and feedback from everyone following along.<p>The source code is available here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;tagabek&#x2F;QuickChat<p>I am also a full-time iOS consultant, and am actively looking for work. Feel free to connect with me via email.<p>Email: taylorgbeck@gmail.com<p>iTunes Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;quickchat!&#x2F;id778296290?ls=1&amp;mt=8<p>1st Blog Post: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.taylorbeck.me&#x2F;2013&#x2F;11&#x2F;building-a-snapchat-clone-in-5-days-day-1&#x2F;
======
tagabek
_Links_

iTunes Link:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/quickchat!/id778296290?ls=1&...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/quickchat!/id778296290?ls=1&mt=8)

Source Code:
[https://github.com/tagabek/QuickChat](https://github.com/tagabek/QuickChat)

1st Blog Post: [http://www.taylorbeck.me/2013/11/building-a-snapchat-
clone-i...](http://www.taylorbeck.me/2013/11/building-a-snapchat-clone-
in-5-days-day-1/)

------
alashley
This looks great Taylor. You had offered me some feedback about getting into
freelancing a while back, so I knew the username looked familiar.

Great work!

~~~
tagabek
Thanks! I hope everything is going well for you!

------
chatmasta
Nice. How long to get millions of users?

~~~
tagabek
I'm not looking to compete with Snapchat any time soon. I have my
consulting/book business that happily takes most of my time.

~~~
onedev
I want to see your app take off because I'm a Snapchat hater.

~~~
tagabek
While I have nothing against Snapchat - I would love to have $3 billion offers
for my startup - I think that they have opened up a new market (or
dramatically expanded an existing one) for app creators.

